# Intro New to forum NJ



## Optiwizard (Jun 23, 2008)

Kind of just found this from one of my other online ag sites. 
Im just a small farmer from Southern New Jersey. 
I've been haying for about 8years on my own and helped others prior. I grow mainly for horse markets small sqr. Orchard grass and timothy are my main crops looking to branch out with a small field of alfalfa soon. I farm about 65 hay acres. I use NH equip, baler,moco,rake. with JD and ford tractors.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

How is the hay business in NJ? Anywhere near McGuire Air Force Base? Been through the area to visit the base a time or two in my Air Force days. Nice farmland in the area. Feel free to post some pics


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Optiwizard (Jun 23, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> How is the hay business in NJ? Anywhere near McGuire Air Force Base? Been through the area to visit the base a time or two in my Air Force days. Nice farmland in the area. Feel free to post some pics


I'll have to dig up some pics. Not normally in the mood to snap photos during baling as it always seems to be down to the wire to get it in before the rain. Sure that sounds familar to most. But the high humidy makes for some tough times. This year has be AWESOME!!!! Good rain and plenty of dry days for haying. I've never had this much hay and things go right before. Heck I even bought my diesel fuel last year. Only bad seems to be twine prices and fertilizer cost. I live in a mostly vegetable farming area of southern NJ. As most of my experince is from vegetable farming. I am normally running irrigation this time of the year but so far seems to just enough rainfall. And the price of fuel seems to convince me to wait 1 more day for the rain. I seem to sell to North Jersey as they seem to always be looking for good quality horse hay. Not very many hay guys around just a few here and there. Most are dairy guys that don't wanna be bothered by the horse people. But as my wife has horses, I'm used to their demands.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I know how the humidity is to deal with. Glad to hear the windows have appeared to bale and the rain was right for a plentiful harvest. Very wet most of the time here this year...not too hot and humid yet...but just aroound the corner...6 weeks of dog days most likely...hot and humid.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jun 23, 2008)

just had a nice 3 hour rain and now gonna be dry for 5days and very low humidity. Second round starts tomorrow.


----------

